# Is Lexi Pregnant??



## Boofy Bonbon (Feb 25, 2007)

Fingers crossed for the lovely Lexi. Good luck tomorrow.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

She definately has that "Glow" thing going on


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

I hope everything goes alright and she's going to be a mommy. She sure is beautiful and she's going to be a great mom. I'll be praying for you.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

I'm guessing she is, but we'll know for sure tomorrow. Please PM me with the results, in case I miss them!


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

We are keeping all fingers and paws crossed here!


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Good luck tomorrow, Karen.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Good luck...fingers crossed


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

All fingers, toes & paws are crossed here! Can't wait to hear your news!


----------



## T'Jara (Mar 25, 2007)

I know this sorta sounds silly but - she sure looks pregnant!


----------



## IvanD (Mar 25, 2007)

Good luck! Fingers crossed


----------



## olliewood (Jan 17, 2006)

Fingers & paws crossed. I remember that wait well, good luck


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

Good luck! Dont be discouraged if at three weeks nothing can be seen on the scan, we had to wait until Aya was nearer 5 weeks.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

Lestorm said:


> Good luck! Dont be discouraged if at three weeks nothing can be seen on the scan, we had to wait until Aya was nearer 5 weeks.


 
Thank you for that bit of information!  I have heard that as well...that sometimes it can't really be seen for sure yet!  I am hoping that isn't the case.....already, this has been one LONG WAIT!!!! 
Two hours to go...appointment is at 11:00! Feeling SORRY for Lex already...because the car sickness gets her every time, though even with that...she LOVES to go in the car now.!:no: ​


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

She looks really well,for a pregnant mom!.Hope she is and please keep us,posted.


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

2SweetGoldens said:


> Thank you for that bit of information!  I have heard that as well...that sometimes it can't really be seen for sure yet!  I am hoping that isn't the case.....already, this has been one LONG WAIT!!!! ​
> Two hours to go...appointment is at 11:00! Feeling SORRY for Lex already...because the car sickness gets her every time, though even with that...she LOVES to go in the car now.!:no: ​


The waiting is killing me.............tell!


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

Any news yet?? I am hoping for good news.


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

Is she or isnt she? Are there 3 or 12?


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

Lestorm said:


> Is she or isn't she? Are there 3 or 12?


 
WELL....just in case you or anyone else might not have seen the post I made yesterday, sadly Lexi is NOT pregnant. Very disappointing news...but guess that goes with the plan sometimes when you chose to breed. Hoping for positive results next time on her next heat cycle. This time we will not do an AI, and will go for a 2-3 times natural breeding. 
Thanks so much for asking.....I am disappointed...but not discouraged! We will get those puppies ...just not this time.:no: ​


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I don't know if she looks pregnant, but she sure looks beautiful


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I must have been writing just as you posted the news of no pregnancy. Sorry.
(She's still beautiful)


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Karen...any updates on Lexi??? :smooch:


----------



## boyd114 (Mar 7, 2007)

shes going to make a beautiful mum!!!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Hard to tell so soon from a pic, but she sure is glowing  Good luck!


----------



## JensDreamboy (May 25, 2007)

wait...isn't that an old post? Or is it new?


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

The original post is from 4-3-07

I think that breeding didn't take, but she was pregnant in October, there was another thread where she had a sonogram and saw puppies, but no update since then.


----------



## JensDreamboy (May 25, 2007)

Oh, ok- well then GOOD LUCK LEXI!! 

Thanks


----------



## xtine77 (Aug 10, 2007)

One thing's for sure...Lexi's BEAUTIFUL


----------

